

Ask HN: What are some examples of great landing pages you've seen? - andys627

...and why?
======
KalenKubik
As a Graphic Designer, I usually reference CSS/HTML galleries that give "web
awards" to great websites.

[http://bestwebgallery.com/](http://bestwebgallery.com/)
[http://www.thebestdesigns.com/](http://www.thebestdesigns.com/)
[http://www.awwwards.com/](http://www.awwwards.com/)

These gallery websites should get you well on your way.

~~~
ScottWhigham
"Pages that have earned a web award" and "Pages that convert" aren't always
the same thing.

~~~
murtza
Good point that is sometimes overlooked. Optimize your design for higher
conversion rates. A/B test everything. If everything else is equal, then go
with the pretty design.

Optimizely's landing page is a good example. The call-to-action button is
above the fold, and you can quickly test out their product.

[http://www.optimizely.com/](http://www.optimizely.com/)

